
The San Francisco exodus is real - iancmceachern
https://www.sfgate.com/living-in-sf/2020-San-Francisco-exodus-is-real-and-historic-15484785.php
======
austincheney
I read the article and looked at the Zillow analysis. Of the fasting growing
large cities only Seattle was considered for comparison. The fastest growing
big cities being: Austin, Seattle, Fort Worth, and Charlotte.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_United_States_cities...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_United_States_cities_by_population)

In Fort Worth they cant build houses fast enough and developers are giving up
on building houses to instead focus on apartment complexes. I wonder what
impact Covid has had on these areas with astronomical growth.

------
lettergram
Link is broken, this is the correct one: [https://www.sfgate.com/living-in-
sf/article/2020-San-Francis...](https://www.sfgate.com/living-in-
sf/article/2020-San-Francisco-exodus-is-real-and-historic-15484785.php)

